# Universal Marketing Solutions, Inc



## rwpeterson

My parents received a call from these folks wanting to list their timeshare.  My parents use their Stonebridge week every year (week 10) and of course this place said they can sell it for $24,000 for a small, upfront fee of $1595.

My wife and I are listed as co-owners on the deed so my parents can't be ripped off by folks like this, so they had to call us too.

I'm sure this is another rip-off - but has anyone heard of this company specifically, positively or negatively?

TIA,
Russ


----------



## dougp26364

Run as fast as you can away from these con-artists. They're worse than most as they're charging twice the going rate.

One simple way to prove to your parents that these are con-artist is to offer a negotiated deal. No upfront fee but you'll give them a 25% commision if they sell their unit or over $20,000. That would be a fee of $4,000 rather than $1,600. If it's so easy to sell that unit for more than $20,000 they'll jump at that offer. Otherwise they're lying through their teeth (which is what they are doing).

Off E-bay I can buy enough 2 bedroom units at Stonebridge for less than $1,000 each to fill up my calander. Heck, if this up-front fee company can sell them for $24,000, then why aren't THEY buying them off E-bay on the cheap and making a killing? Things that make you go hmmmmmm.

Any company that charges an upfront fee to list your property for sale is a RIP-OFF. If they could really sell these properties for what they claim, then they'd charge a percentage fee if and when they sell the property, not before they sell it. Once they have your money they have no incentive to do anything other than advertise it for a ridiculous amount of money and never worry about ever getting an inquiry on it. They already have your money so they don't care.


----------



## dougp26364

I missed in your post that they own a week 10. I believe week 10 is white time or barely into red time. At any rate that should be mid-March. Branson is busiest in the summer months and not so busy during March. While it is picking up since SDC started opening up for spring break, it's still pretty slow then. That particular week they would have trouble selling for $500 and in some cases, I've seen people giving them away just to get rid of the MF's.


----------



## scout637

*Universal Marketing*

I just got a call from Universal Marketing (some guy named Joe). Said he had a buyer for me for some ridiculous amount and passed me on to his boss. I tried to get him to take 25% of the sale price and forget the $1399.00. He told me that was illegal. I proposed lowering the purchasers price by 10K if they would cover the $1399.00. He then hung up on me. Seems allhe was interested in was his upfront fee, hmmm smells like a scam.


----------



## timeos2

scout637 said:


> I just got a call from Universal Marketing (some guy named Joe). Said he had a buyer for me for some ridiculous amount and passed me on to his boss. I tried to get him to take 25% of the sale price and forget the $1399.00. He told me that was illegal. I proposed lowering the purchasers price by 10K if they would cover the $1399.00. He then hung up on me. Seems allhe was interested in was his upfront fee, hmmm smells like a scam.



Similar call. Told them I'd be happy to get $24 for my Wastegate week figuring they meant $2400. OK they said then its $1399 to start the process. What? $1399 to sell a $2400 week? I'll pay from the proceeds, not before.  $2400? No way. We're talking $24,000!  

I literally started laughing and thanked them for making my day.  They didn't give up as over the next two days I got at least 4 calls fro "supervisors" wondering why the "deal" had been scuttled.  What a scam outfit that appears to be. Stay away from them.


----------



## retired0444

*Universal Marketing Solutions*

I was a little worried at first.  My husband and I both had two timeshares before our marriage.  We decided to rent them, and listed them all.  Finally after a few exhausting years of telemarketing calls about listing it, we decided to take them off the market.  One day, we recieved a call, and took a chance on selling them with Universal Marketing Solutions.  They sold three out of the four inside of three months.  The fourth took a little longer as the buyer backed out.  Instead of backing out ourselves, and collecting on the refund, UMS offered to rent it out for us, and my husband and I made additional money on the rent of our Palace Resort timeshare till it was sold the following month.  I read some negative blogs on UMS, but their sheer volume tells its own story.  Thank you for everything, including all my repeated calls to both the customer service number, and Mikes personal cell number. 
Regards, 
The Young Family
Naples, Florida


----------



## FlyerBobcat

First time "guest" posting, praising a postcard company.  I'm leery.  *Take it with a grain of salt....* 

No details or timeframe. And what does this mean:  





> ...but their sheer volume tells its own story


  What do others think?????



retired0444 said:


> I was a little worried at first.  My husband and I both had two timeshares before our marriage.  We decided to rent them, and listed them all.  Finally after a few exhausting years of telemarketing calls about listing it, we decided to take them off the market.  One day, we recieved a call, and took a chance on selling them with Universal Marketing Solutions.  They sold three out of the four inside of three months.  The fourth took a little longer as the buyer backed out.  Instead of backing out ourselves, and collecting on the refund, UMS offered to rent it out for us, and my husband and I made additional money on the rent of our Palace Resort timeshare till it was sold the following month.  I read some negative blogs on UMS, but their sheer volume tells its own story.  Thank you for everything, including all my repeated calls to both the customer service number, and Mikes personal cell number.
> Regards,
> The Young Family
> Naples, Florida


----------



## ronstock

retired0444 said:


> I was a little worried at first.  My husband and I both had two timeshares before our marriage.  We decided to rent them, and listed them all.  Finally after a few exhausting years of telemarketing calls about listing it, we decided to take them off the market.  One day, we recieved a call, and took a chance on selling them with Universal Marketing Solutions.  They sold three out of the four inside of three months.  The fourth took a little longer as the buyer backed out.  Instead of backing out ourselves, and collecting on the refund, UMS offered to rent it out for us, and my husband and I made additional money on the rent of our Palace Resort timeshare till it was sold the following month.  I read some negative blogs on UMS, but their sheer volume tells its own story.  Thank you for everything, including all my repeated calls to both the customer service number, and Mikes personal cell number.
> Regards,
> The Young Family
> Naples, Florida



LOL at the obvious UMS shill. :hysterical:


----------

